# Sense ROMS have better battery life?



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

Why do Sense ROMS have better battery life? when compared to ASOP ROMs?

Shouldn't it be the other way around? ASOP has less crap running on it so the battery life should be better. Right?


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Generally the other way around for me. AOSP better battery than Sense.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Caimbrie (Aug 10, 2011)

I know my husband gets better battery life on his TB running CM7 than I do running stock sense on my device.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to agree with finch on this one...OMFGB has phenomenal battery life compared to uber BAMF for me a least


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

AOSP roms are still in development. I got better battery life by sense roms in the past


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

In most cases i tend to get the best battery life on sense roms than on AOSP roms, but it might be due to the fact that i live in a 4g area and the 4G RIL isn't completely finished. It works sure, but it isn't running at optimal efficiency *YET*


----------



## HoosierRealtor (Jul 25, 2011)

I had to give up on the sense roms once I tried the AOSP roms, battery life is more than double for me.

Sent from my CyanogenMod Thunderbolt


----------



## drparty (Jul 27, 2011)

In my non-4g area aosp is straight through 14 hr day without a bump charge with 15% left, when I spent a weekend in NYC I could get 6-7 hrs, but that was also with brightness maxed out so I could see the screen.

I may try a sense rom in a 4g area to see but its a little hard to give up the speed of CM7!


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Way better battery on aosp roms here, almost 2x as much

"Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"hotelmrrsn said:


> Way better battery on aosp roms here, almost 2x as much
> 
> "Thunder is good, thunder is impressive; but it is lightning that does all the work" Mark Twain


Oposite for me, getting around 20+ hrs of heavy use on gingeritus 3d, only git around 14 with omfgb


----------



## TauntingBull (Jul 29, 2011)

sonami said:


> Oposite for me, getting around 20+ hrs of heavy use on gingeritus 3d, only git around 14 with omfgb


On stock or extended battery?


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I get better battery life on aosp. If I'm using 4G battery life is shit on both. I most often use WiFi and 3G only just so I can get through the day.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"TauntingBull said:


> On stock or extended battery?


Stock


----------



## seang (Jul 15, 2011)

i get great life on bamf 1.8.6. far better than any GB rom. i havent tried ASOP, because there are some things i just like about sense.


----------



## SnapJackelPop (Jun 10, 2011)

I get much better battery life on CM7 than I ever did on any sense roms.


----------



## chrootz (Aug 10, 2011)

+1 sonami



"chrootz said:


> I'm getting a lot excellent batt life. I am on the gingeritis 3D VI and VII with stock battery.
> 
> I would say about 60% idle and 40% in surf the websites at my work. I tried conservative battery life on CM7 and OMFGB. Always under 15hrs emptied the battery life and Gingeritis 3D VI blew AOSP away. =/


----------

